# GPS Are we there yet ? What's good ?



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

Not quite ready to update but gathering info 

So in he 5" range Garmin has two models a side scan and a CHIRP 

Both come with "Blue Charts"

So which unit is better around Choluskee 

Or would a Lorance or Raymarine be better ?

Only want to do this once LOL ...


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

For inshore saltwater, charts aren't very useful unless you only plan to navigate main channels. Aerial or satellite imagery is the one thing I wish my Lowrance Elite5 DSI had, because without them it's not much use running around backwaters. I just got back from Chokoloskee and had I not pre-plotted routes off of google maps using their imagery, the GPS wouldn't have done me much good. I can't even tell you how many times routes that I plotted before a trip using imagery end up showing me running across dry land on any of the various Lowrance and Navionics charts I have in the GPS.

I will add though, that the charts for freshwater lakes and rivers are quite a bit better. Not perfect, but fairly useable. Would still prefer imagery though.


----------



## RunningOnEmpty (Jun 20, 2015)

HaMm3r said:


> For inshore saltwater, charts aren't very useful unless you only plan to navigate main channels. Aerial or satellite imagery is the one thing I wish my Lowrance Elite5 DSI had, because without them it's not much use running around backwaters. I just got back from Chokoloskee and had I not pre-plotted routes off of google maps using their imagery, the GPS wouldn't have done me much good. I can't even tell you how many times routes that I plotted before a trip using imagery end up showing me running across dry land on any of the various Lowrance and Navionics charts I have in the GPS.
> 
> I will add though, that the charts for freshwater lakes and rivers are quite a bit better. Not perfect, but fairly useable. Would still prefer imagery though.


I agree. My non satellite image chart is worthless for avoiding oyster bars.


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

Ok Which unit has satellite imagery


----------



## DSampiero (Oct 18, 2009)

I'm also hunting a new GPS/sonar system for a new to me sled, I also have a want/desire/motive for sonar mapping (creeks, rivers, basins), I'll be calling Lowrance on Monday.


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

noeettica said:


> Ok Which unit has satellite imagery


I have the A-67 Raymarine I bought off the West Marine discontinued display sale. Google sat overlay but not great resolution. Wish I had a better screen. The new Raymarine resolution may be better.


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

looking at a garmin 44 DV


----------

